# [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)



## ATi-Maniac93 (21. Dezember 2009)

*[Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

*[Tipp] + [Praxis]*
_ Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten_

Der Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro ist unter den Low-Budget Kühlern einer der Beliebtesten.Heute werde ich euch mal mit meiner Idee konfrontieren.
Als ich den Freezer 64 gekauft habe, hatte ich noch einen Singlecore , der Kühler hat die Cpu auch auf niedrigster Drehzahl noch gut gekühlt.
Doch dann habe ich aufgerüstet, und habe gedacht der Kühler reicht um einen Hitzkopf ála Phenom I kühl zu halten.
Als ich den Pc dann zum ersten mal einschaltete ,war er schrecklich laut, ich dachte zuerst das sei das neue Netzteil was ich ebenfalls gekauft hatte ,doch schließlich merkte ich dann das es der Kühler war.
Und die Temps waren im Idle schon bei 50-52°C (!)
Ich spielte kurz mit dem Gedanken den Boxed drauf zu hauen, allerdings verschwand der Gedanke so schnell wie er gekommen war.
Dann entschloss ich mich den Lüfter zu wechseln und zu schauen wie sich die Lautstärke und Temperaturen verhalten.

Zuerst musste man die kleine "Nase" an der Plastikhalterung entfernen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht dann der entfernte Lüfter aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mir einen 120mm Redwing Ledfan von Xilence gekauft und ihn vorerst auf den Kühler gelegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen:

*Idle Vorher: 50°C
Idle Nachher: 41°C
Vollast Vorher: 62°C (Prime95)
Vollast Nachher: 54°C (Prime 95)*

Raumtemperatur : 22°C
Idle

temps2.jpg

Last (nach 5min)

temps4.jpg

LasT (nach 10min)

temps6.jpg

Ich hoffe ich kann User zum wechsel anregen,ist sehr Empfehlenswert!
Ich habe einen 120 mm Lüfter verwendet , 100mm wären auch gut , da der Kühler c.a 100mm breit ist.
Aber der 120mm Lüfter sorgt auch für bessere Temps im Cpu Umfeld.

Ist auch angenehm Leise!
​


----------



## hzdriver (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

Du hättest auch einen 2. Lüfter(saugend) an der Rückseite befestigen können , an den Pins vom forderen Lüftergehäuse, mfg


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

Habe ich gemacht, die Temps verbessern sich aber höchstens um 1°C


----------



## Ahab (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

Na aber ist doch nicht übel! Werd ich mir merken.


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

Ich hatte den auch aber die Intel Version ist im Prinzip das Selbe...
Ich hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass ein anderer Lüfter so viel ausmacht...


----------



## mramnesie (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

...sowas ähnliches hatte ich mal als sog. "Gummimod" mit dem alten Freezer64 Anno 2005 - ich kram das mal raus 

Edit: Da ist es. War damals ein CoolerMaster Alu-Frame 92mm - hat mächtig viel gebracht - ist ne gute Sache mit dem größeren Lüfter...


----------



## crah (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

Ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt der der Freezer 64 ist doch top.
Er hat meinen reinen Phenom II X3 720 mit 3,5ghz bei 1,375vcore auf 37°C im idle gekühlt bei 1200 umdrehungen.
Aber das war nurmal ein test wie hoch ich ihn für den Alltag takten würde.
Akutell läufter mit 1,175v @ Standardtakt (2,8ghz).
Naja im halben jahr kommt sowieso ne wakü 

mfg crah


----------



## mramnesie (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

Ja stimmt -  er kann aber noch besser sein  - und das P/L ist auch klasse...


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*



mramnesie schrieb:


> ...sowas ähnliches hatte ich mal als sog. "Gummimod" mit dem alten Freezer64 Anno 2005 - ich kram das mal raus
> 
> Edit: Da ist es. War damals ein CoolerMaster Alu-Frame 92mm - hat mächtig viel gebracht - ist ne gute Sache mit dem größeren Lüfter...



Anscheinend haben die Low Budget Kühler oft nen schlechten Lüfter verbaut,aber mein nächster Kühler wird sowieso kein LowBudget mehr^^


----------



## crah (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

ich habe jetzt sogar meinen X3 720 undervoltet auf 1,2v und siehe da 23°C im Idle lauf Coretemp.
hier mal ein beweis.
Die Tempeaturen sind bei Fenster zu und heizung auf 3.

mfg crah


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

Das klingt ja fast unmöglich!
Cpu auf Raumtemp mit 18€ Kühler

Was benutzt du für WLP?


----------



## crah (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

weiß auch nicht wie ich das hingekriegt habe oder ist ein bug.
habe ihn halt undervoltet meinen Kühler habe ich noch Plangeschliffen und WLP ist Arctic Cooling MX 2.
liegt wohl daran das meine CPU so undervoltet ist.

mfg crah


----------



## mramnesie (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

...lies mal im Bios aus


----------



## crah (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

oh im bios sagt er 40°C.
hm was ist nun richtig? 

mfg crah


----------



## jenzy (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

mein Bios zeigt mir immer 40Grad an geht nie runter oder rauf. Auf die Bios Temperatur ist meist kein verlass. Lieber CoreTemp oder Everest oder HardwareMonitor, wenn die alle etwa das gleiche anzeigen weißt du was stimmt


----------



## crah (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

na das stimmt im bios habe ich immer 40°C gesehen egal ob übertaktet oder nicht.
Coretemp und HW Monitor zeigen exakt das gleiche an.

mfg crah


----------



## mramnesie (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

...vllt. amd-typisch, ich kann das nicht bestätigen für meine intel-systeme.....


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

Ich hatte es auch auf meinem AMD Sys..... nun hab ich ja auch AMD , ist aber alles OK im Bios


----------



## mramnesie (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

Sry. aber "Bahnhof"? Was willst Du damit zum Ausdruck bringen? 

Also die ganzen Tools in Wondoof lesen nur einen Wert aus und berechnen daraus die theoretische Temp. Im Bios wird m.W. direkt mit einem echten Tempfühler ausgelesen - also m.E. reeller, wenngleich an einer anderen - wärmeren - stelle gemessen (unter der CPU soweit ich weiss. 

Rein der Physik halber kann der kleine Freezer keine Toplesitung wie die dicken Kühler ala Megahalems, TR Ultra etc. natürlic nicht erbringen. Mit AMD´s kenne ich mich scon lange nicht mer so recht aus...

Aber :btt: mit dem vorgestellten Mod ist doch augensceinlic noch etwas an Kühlleistung rauszuolen....


----------



## crah (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

ein glück das, dass bald ein ende hat.
In einem halben jahr bestell ich mir eine wakü 
freu ich mich schon drauf.

mfg crah


----------



## Niza (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

Also habe auch den Lüfter und einen Phenom II X4 925(4x2,8GHz)

Prime 95 gestartet und HWMonitor Maximaltemp:
höchsttemp: 44Grad C 
Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen das ich einen 120mm lüfter vorne (reinblasen) und einen 120mm Lüfter hinten (rausblasen) im gehäuse habe und einen 80mm Lüfter (reinblasen) an der Seite
und ein 120mm Lüfter (rausblasen) im Netzteil 
Alles Silent Produkte!!


----------



## mramnesie (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

...als Tip, versuch doch mal die Seite zuzukleben (den 80er), nicht selten sind dann die Ergebnisse noch besser oder nicht schlechter...


----------



## schlappe89 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

Kommt drauf an wo der 80mm reinbläst. Wenn er unten bei der Graka reinbläst (wie bei mir ) dann lohnt das für die GPU Temp wenn er oben reinbläßt stört er vielleicht den Airflow.


----------



## mramnesie (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

Da hast Du recht  - ein Kumpel hat das TJ08 mit passiver Graka, da isses "offen" besser....


----------



## crah (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

hey,

ich habe gestern noch was gefunden wie man zwei 120mm lüfter festmachen kann.
AC Freezer 7 Pro 'mod' 2x 120mm - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
Das Erste Bild kann ich nicht richtig erkennen. Sind das Kabelbinder zur befestigung?
Auf Seite 4 im letzten post ist auch nochmal ein Bild zu sehen.

mfg crah


----------



## darkycold (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

Hi,..

Also ich hab den 64 pro in meinem  System.
Find nicht, dass er schlecht kühlt. Habe im Idle bei 980 Umdrehungen ca 41C° Cpu bzw Tcase und 28C° Core Temps. Gehäuse drehen bei 470 Umdrehungen.
Das Wichtige ist ja die CPU Temp. Also die, die auch im Bios angezeigt wird.

Wenn ich einfach mal bei Speedfan die automatische Lüftersteuerung ausschalte und mal auf 100% stelle, dann siehts ganz anders aus mit den Temps. 36 C° Cpu, bzw Tcase und 21C° Core.

Muss dazu sagen, dass ich 3 * 12cm AC 12025 PWM hab die dann ebenfalls bei 100% also ca 1500 Umdrehungen etwas Luft bewegen.

Ich kann den Temps von Niza nicht ganz glauben.
44 C° unter Last ala Prime95 sind nicht möglich. Da würd ich wohl mal auf die Tcase Temp schauen als auf den Coretemp, denn Laut AMD (hab da mal angerufen) ist nicht die Coretemp wichtig für die, sondern die Tcase temp. 

Ich hab unter Last mit Prime 95 und 100 % Lüfter 53 bis 55 C°
Nur halt sehr laut.
Werd mal schaun, ob ich mir noch mal zwei AC 12025 hole und den Kühler so noch verbesser..

MfG darkycold


----------



## GTA 3 (12. April 2010)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

Hallo ich kühle selber meinen AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE (4x3,4 GHZ) mit dem Artic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro! Von den Temperaturen bin ich ganz zufrieden, IDLE 36 - 41 C° und unter Last maximal 64C° nach 50min Prime95! Nur finde ich das er während dem Spielen zu oft aufdreht (auf 2200 Udpm) und das gefällt mir überhaupt nicht da dann so ein Hall erzeugt wird der während dem spielen die Atmosphäre stört. ! Kann ich den Lüfter austauschen ? Welchen Lüfter würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. April 2010)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

man sollte den lüfter aber auch irgendwie befestigen. am einfachsten wärs warscheinlich mit kablebindern  dann könnte man ihn auch senkrecht montieren, so dass er die luft nach hinten ausm gehäuse rausbläst
@GTA3: ich kann dir den enermax magma 12 cm empfehlen. hab den selber auf dem Boxed Kühlkörper drauf und erreiche mit nem Phenom II x4 940 im Idle um die 32° und beim zocken so 45 °


----------



## GTA 3 (12. April 2010)

*AW: [Tipp] + [Praxis] Arctic cooling Freezer 64 Pro umrüsten (bessere Temps)*

Haben die denn einen 4pinanschluss ? Ich sehe nur welche mit 3pinanschluss...


----------

